
What Is the Weird Black Cube on the Sun in This New NASA Image? - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxq45w/what-is-the-weird-black-cube-on-the-sun-in-this-new-nasa-image
======
ringshall
A nit pick, I guess, but it’s a square, not a cube.

The edges are interesting. I wonder what part of the image processing results
in the irregularity. Some kind of interpolation, I’d guess, but that’s pure
speculation.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I don't think the edges are all _that_ interesting. The stair-stepped
appearance is just what you inevitably get when you rotate a square in low
resolution without antialiasing.

~~~
ringshall
Now that you point it out, that seems to be the case. The fuzziness around the
edges (the east and north especially) threw me off, though that could probably
be put down to compression in the image that was used as the source for the
crop.

------
URfejk
Borg Cube.

Sorry, I have to say that.

:)

